# Piratage de compte insta ou erreur localisation ?



## Youngkriss911 (12 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si c'est la localisation d'instagram qui bug
Je m'étais connecté sur une application mac à mon instagram, donc ça m'envoie un email pour me dire nouvelle connexion etc sauf que ce n'est pas la meme ville, ils disent aussi "instagram app" et que la personne avait un samsung S6 Edge, etc... (bien sur cet email à été envoyé à la seconde après m'être connecté sur le logiciel mac) et bien sur après ça j'ai changer de mot de passe 
Puis aujourd'hui je me suis connecté avec FLUME la meilleure app pour utiliser son compte insta sur Mac, la plus sure etc... et quand je me connecte bien sur l'email
à ma grande surprise ça me sort cette fois ci "nexus 6P" ,encore une autre ville, "instagram app" 
bien sur tout cela envoyer juste la seconde d'après ma connexion sur Flume

C'est instagram qui se bourre totalement à chaque fois d'appareil, de lieu, etc... ? Car même si je pense à 98% que c'est ça, c'est flippant quand même mdr
en tout cas merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Chris K (14 Janvier 2019)

https://support.flumeapp.com/article/74-new-login-detected-email-after-using-flume


----------

